# Rattlesnake anybody



## davidmcg (Apr 19, 2008)

Anybody ever smoke rattlesnake?  I was in the air force with a guy 20+ years ago from Texas that did it a few times for us.  It was great stuff after you peeled of the skin.  So was his armidillo.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 19, 2008)

Never smoked it......but have eaten it...(tastes like chicken.....heh)  Worked at a country club for a while and did a wild game feed....rattle snake was one of the menu items.  I could see where it might be pretty tasty if smoked.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope, never had it before. 
Andy.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 21, 2008)

if you guys want to get some rattlesnake meat let me know.  My Dad just happens to be a Rattlesnake hunter or Wrangler as he calls it.  Some of you from Kansas may seen him at the Outdoor Sow at Bartel Hall in KC with his snakes.  Anyhoo he will going to Oklahoma for the round up in Waynoka real soon and could bring some back.  Let me know.

Scott


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 21, 2008)

Just spoke to my Dad about the Rattlesnake meat.  He said it would be in the $15-$20 /lbs.    In my opinion its way to much $$ for the taste.  Smoke some frog legs or something if your looking for a diff. taste.  Frog is out of sight.

Scott


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a pretty strict rule about not eating things that a) slither, or b) can kill me with only one bite. Just can't bring myself to do it. Yeah, I've heard it tastes like chicken.... I'll stick to poultry.


----------



## saltbranch (Sep 18, 2008)

Ill refer to an old Redneck proverb...mulepackin very smart man!
Frog legs, now thats some good grub there.


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 18, 2008)

I've not tried frog legs either, but think I probably could. Reminds me of the time I tried alligator......thought it tasted alot like crocodile (rimshot).


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2008)

We used to eat it a lot but about 20 years ago they became a protected species in BC. 
The highways and byways are killing them off at an alarming rate. They do taste a bit like chicken. We ate em cause they were free and plentiful. They are nothing special and really not as good as chicken. Not worth the time to smoke them in my opinion.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 18, 2008)

never had it. would like to try sometime. had gator. not bad. but only had it once in a stew i made. if it looks good. eat it!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 18, 2008)

way too much work for the meat in my opinion...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 18, 2008)

20 years ago when Kids where given guns when they turned 12. sound silly now for some reason. 
I got a little .22 6 shot and me and the boys with their 6ers would fill them with half bullets for the frogs(tough skulls) and bird shot for the snakes. 
we would go up to Crawford county Pennsylvania and get a whole mess of bull frogs and Timber rattlers. 
Grampa did smoke one once in the smokehouse. just salt and pepper. I remember that it was tasty but really sticky like their is a lot of geliten in the meat or bones.

Also It can get alittle dry, they don't have harrdly any fat on them. so low slow and maybe a mop or two.
good luck


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

I've not smoked one but had them roasted over a fire and deep fried too. Reminds me of a cross between chicken and frog legs. 
I just ran across one last week...saved the rattle but did not save the meat. Guess I should have..will smoke one next time.


----------



## blacklab (Sep 18, 2008)

It's on my to do list


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 18, 2008)

Had them baked and grilled - they actually tasted a lot like gator tail.  I agree that they are great for the 'unique' factor, like if you're cooking for others, but a lot of trouble for day-to-day eats.  If you want simple, different and out of sight tasty, toss a couple of cabrito leg quarters on the pit.  Oh yeah - then call me!


----------



## supervman (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never smoked it but had the priviledge to eat it several times. EXCELLENT stuff. Love frog legs too. 
People freak at snake but it's darned tasty. 

Pieces are so small I'd think it would be a quick smoke.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 18, 2008)

Thought I had found a good place to catch Rattlers here in England.


The guy at the zoo asked me to leave lol


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL............


----------

